# spillway at winter time



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Has anyone ever fished the spillway of East Fork at this time of year? have any luck?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Fish eat all year, but you're going to have to really fish slow right now to catch much. 


Give it a try!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I hit it a couple of weeks ago. Tried shallow running crank (Gizz 3, I think) and a bucktail with gulp twister tail. It's pretty snaggy out there and I lost 2 bucktails with nothing to show for it. I suspect there are fish hanging around, but it's hard to fish slow and low with all the snags.

I might try a jig or blade bait below a bobber out there at some point. Live bait might work too.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

i thought about the snagging also. i was thinking of throwing some rat'l'traps but im not really sure. all my cranks are shallow running and float when not cranked. so i couldnt imagine the fish coming to the surface for food.....tooo much work


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Was planning on checking it out today, but the gate was locked. Called the Corps of Engineers number listed at http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/whl/, 513-797-6081. They said it was closed because the road was too treacherous, and it'd be open tomorrow.

I headed to the Stonelick tailwater and got skunked there instead


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

can anyone offer any tips on what lures to throw right now at the spill way since it has a very rocky bottom? suspending jerk baits? shallow running cranks? etc.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

crankbait09 said:


> can anyone offer any tips on what lures to throw right now at the spill way since it has a very rocky bottom? suspending jerk baits? shallow running cranks? etc.



I'm going to go with a high floating square bill crankbait that you can retrieve very slowly right near the bottom (4'-8'?) or a tub in white and silver, rigged weedless and slowly reeled across the bottom.

Action = slow.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm posting this from my iPhone and it's not letting me copy the link to the video but get on YouTube and search Hank Parker Drop Shot Tip. It'll show you a great way to fish a drop shot rig in a rocky area without getting hung up. Hope this helps!


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok now that I finally got to a computer, here's that video. I've actually tried this and only got hung up one good time but was able to wiggle it loose without breaking the line. Not only that but drop shotting is a great way to fish very slow. Only thing is the bite is going to be real subtle so be very alert. Good luck to ya!


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks for the video. i watched it and depending on the freezing rain tomorrow, i will go and try.

i am working with a broken rod that i had to cut a bout a foot plus off of. it will hold me over till i can buy a new one at the BPS classic in february. im just going out and trying this new drop shot technique (for me any how) and see how well it works. 

if i throw a tube, how do i work it? how much do i need to move it and how often? the spillway is snag central for me so im assuming im going to lose a lot of terminal tackle........at least the drop shot sinkers .


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I've fished right around the outlet from the dam before without losing any tackle. I've never caught anything there at all (two tries in the past couple of months), but I've seen others fishing there, so there may be something to it. The problem, I suspect, is that the fish aren't hanging around the smooth concrete, but are spending more time in the big, brutal, snaggy rocks.

Last time I was out there, some dude said he caught a 4 lb smallie, but I've not been able to make anything happen. A little deeper in the tailwater, for sure, but not right at the dam or in the pool right there.

Work whatever you're working slow... and let us know how you do.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

i usually have luck with SM there at the spill way but have never tried fishing in the winter. we shall see.....


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

well, went out wednesday for about 2 hours over at the spillway. threw out everything i had and no luck. i did try drop shotting a few tubes and a worm. the first tube i threw out did get a hit but nothing landed. one hit only the whole time.........

water wasnt ice at all so that was a good thing. i started at the spillway then worked downstream a ways, still nothing. which i expected since those waters are VERY shallow.

until next time


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Bummer! I was hoping that you'd catch something because that tailwater is the closest reasonable winter spot for me. I think there are fish in there, it might just be a matter of finding the right method.

In any case, thanks for the report!
D


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I love the winter spillway fishing too but you usually need a good outflow for the fish to become active. If it's slow, I don't bother. Check here for the outflow.
I never been to Eastfork so I can't tell you what is a good outflow. For a couple of NEO reservoirs an outflow of 120-150 CFS is usually perfect.

http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/reports/lkreport.html

WH Harsha reservoir (Eastfork)

http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/whl/


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Hit spillway again for short time (1 hour, or so) midday this last sunday. Nothing doing, but I did get to see what happens when they open up the dam (the water rises, sidewalks disappear ). I'm pretty sure it's been posted about a hundred times before, but here's the link for the USGS water level for the East Fork of the Little Miami River:

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?03247500

Keep in mind that Perrin is downstream of the dam a ways, so there is a lag. I was there at 11 AM or so, the water started rising in Perrin at 5 PM. It looks like Perrin is something like 6 miles from the outlet. 1 mph for the influence of the water to travel downstream seems kind of slow? In any case, it shows how careful you have to be wading in tailwaters. The water rose 1.4 feet in two hours, something like 6 miles from the dam.

I've never done it, so I'm not sure, but it sure seems like drowning would be a pretty nasty way to go, and getting stranded is no fun either. Keep your eyes open.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks for the update, im going to try the spillway again this weekend and i will let you know the results........


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I have spent many a day throwing baits in the winter at the spill way.......With no luck


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

FSHNERIE said:


> I have spent many a day throwing baits in the winter at the spill way.......With no luck


Yep, it's kind of more casting practice than fishing. I have a feeling there are fish in there, but those rocks make trying to get down to them pretty much impossible.

Anybody know if fish can/do pass that dam? Kind of curious what species have been caught there.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

I fished a few times at the East Fork spillway this past fall and got skunked each time. Tailwaters were usually good with smallmouth and rockbass. Went out a few weeks ago in 35 degree weather and caught a small largemouth bass. Only reason I got him was I probably put the live hellgrammite I found in front of his face. It was a slow and gentle strike on a bobber/bait setup. The fish are just conserving energy during this cold time i think. Attached is a shot of the largemouth before being released. I don't even think about going to the spillway during the winter. Anyone else have any catches?


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I live across the street from the Lake and I can tell you, you need to go down from the spillway. Yea I see people catch some fish, but not in the winter time.It's better for sled riding in the winter. Just don't get caught or killed....


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Went out this morning to the spillway or I should say the tailwaters. Was not iced over. Put on the waders and did some water hiking more than anything else. Didn't really expect to catch much or any for that matter. After losing 2 rigs, I decided to call it a day after 3 hours of "swimming". 

Took a spinning outfit but would rather use a flyfishing getup. Any flyfisherman/woman in the Eastfork area that fish in winter?


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

ARReflections said:


> Any flyfisherman/woman in the Eastfork area that fish in winter?


I was out there in early December and a guy was out jogging on the nearby road. He said he had lived on that road for 40 years, and he hadn't seen anybody out fishing in December. I think he was amused by it...

Sooo, I don't think it's too popular, but that doesn't mean it's impossible to catch anything. I caught a rock bass that day, which was just fine. Fish don't all die or leave, and they gotta eat.


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

ARReflections said:


> I fished a few times at the East Fork spillway this past fall and got skunked each time. Tailwaters were usually good with smallmouth and rockbass. Went out a few weeks ago in 35 degree weather and caught a small largemouth bass. Only reason I got him was I probably put the live hellgrammite I found in front of his face. It was a slow and gentle strike on a bobber/bait setup. The fish are just conserving energy during this cold time i think. Attached is a shot of the largemouth before being released. I don't even think about going to the spillway during the winter. Anyone else have any catches?


That sorta looks like a spotted bass (and a nice one at that!)


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

just got back from east fork just a bit ago. the park ranger had the spillway closed off so there was no access there. so i decided to go to the spillway boat docks and fish the rocks for awhile.......my line guides kept icing up on me so my time out was very limited.

no fish to show for it either


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

NLC25 said:


> That sorta looks like a spotted bass (and a nice one at that!)


I assumed it was a large mouth bass. Can't tell from the photo if the mouth extends past the eye. I am not too familiar with spotted bass but isn't Eastfork Lake a little too far north for that bass species?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's a spotted bass... you can tell by the darker verical barring. 

They look very much like largemouth bass.










Also, that stretch of river is loaded with them (very large spots in there)


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

> Is similar in appearance to the largemouth bass. Has green to olive-green hue; white, mottled belly; and a broad stripe of broken blotches, usually diamond-shaped, along the midline of the body. Unlike the largemouth, the spotted bass has scales on the base portion of the second dorsal fin; its first and second dorsal fin are clearly connected, and its upper jaw does not extend past the eye. Above the lateral line there are dark markings, and below the lateral line the scales have dark bases that give rise to the linear rows of small spots which are responsible for the common name.




If I were to hit the tailwaters immediately below the lake, I would drop a minnow under a float that's bouncing the bait across the bottom. It's going to be really tough to pull in a fish with the temps where they're at right now!


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the spotted bass fish ID. From what I gather, the mouth when closed does not extend pass the eye like a largemouth and the tongue is rough or like a file to the touch. Your pick very closely resembles what I caught. I will note the mouth and tongue more closely next time. I did think the bass I caught seemed to be a little bit streamline for a largemouth but then again I was never too aware of the spotted bass.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I've fished for largemouth my entire life & up until past season I never knew there was such thing as a spotted bass!


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Another way to tell the two apart is the dorsal fin. A largemouth will have a deep notch (almost looks like 2 fins down the spine) whereas a spotty will have a more subtle notch making it easier to see it is one fin down his back.


----------

